# Shed thread



## richburrow (4 Jan 2011)

This is my first offering of 2011, not actually turned in my shed but took a trip to see the Wildman!!!!!
The original plan was to take a plain piece of sycamore and turn out a shape for Steve to paint and texture. However when I turned the outside we found the ripples and decided against painting it. It is far from perfect but we had a good time. 
I am looking forward to turning far more this year, plans are afoot  
Happy New Year to you all.
Rich


----------



## Paul.J (4 Jan 2011)

I thought this was a shed build when i saw the title Rich  
Lovely piece of timber and turning.Looking forward to seeing what else comes out the shed this year


----------



## stevebuk (4 Jan 2011)

Yet ANOTHER lovely bit of wood rich, fantastic grain and a lovely platter to boot, really enjoyed it mate.


----------



## richburrow (4 Jan 2011)

Thanks lads  

I managed to slip out to the shed this afternoon (after doing some long overdue house jobs  )

This was an end of the holiday blast before reality hits tomorrow!!

Snake wood


----------



## stevebuk (4 Jan 2011)

that looks the dogs danglie bits Rich, really lovely grain in that one too, another one i wouldn't have painted...


----------



## The Shark (4 Jan 2011)

=D> =D> =D> 

Malc


----------



## Oakbear (4 Jan 2011)

Very nice mate, simple crisp lines, and, as ever, some pretty fancy wood!
Nice!


----------



## Doug B (5 Jan 2011)

Lovely pieces Rich =D> 

Hope the first day back wasn`t too much of a shock :shock: :lol: 


Hopefully catch up with Mad dog & yourself soon.


Best wishes


----------



## skeetoids (5 Jan 2011)

Hi Rich,

These are both very nice platters.

Really like the very wide surface on them and they look like they would make very good useable platters too.

I also like your simple treatment of the bottom.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## richburrow (6 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys, some really nice comments  

To be fair I turned this a while ago but never got round to sorting out the back and polishing it, finished it off today at work.
Beech and acrylic
















I hope you like  
RB


----------



## stevebuk (6 Jan 2011)

really like that Rich, i suppose you made it the same way as the mirror we made, if so i need another lesson.. :lol:


----------



## richburrow (6 Jan 2011)

Yes Steve basically the same, apart from doing the back first and parting through from the front. 
Would you like to have a crack at one sometime?


----------



## stevebuk (6 Jan 2011)

richburrow":1j99okr8 said:


> Yes Steve basically the same, apart from doing the back first and parting through from the front.
> Would you like to have a crack at one sometime?



yes please i would, i have a feeling it would make a great addition to my cabinet collection..


----------



## callumlovatt (7 Jan 2011)

they all look like their very nice, lovely pieces of wood, can see why you didn't colour that bowl.


----------



## johnny.t. (7 Jan 2011)

Three nice pieces there Rich, a splash of colour in the right places is never going to harm a nice piece of wood  

I like the photo frame!!

Johnny


----------



## richburrow (8 Jan 2011)

I have got my lad to sleep

SHED TIME 



Hopefully I will have something to show later


----------



## stevebuk (8 Jan 2011)

richburrow":2zihkr0c said:


> I have got my lad to sleep
> 
> SHED TIME
> 
> ...




Go Rich Baby Go Man!!!!


----------



## Steve Blackdog (8 Jan 2011)

Hats off to you mate!

Great stuff. 

ATB

Steve


----------



## richburrow (8 Jan 2011)

That was good fun, made even more mess though :roll: I will have to sort the shed out sometime soon.

Ash bowl with some ripple

I know this is old hat to most but I enjoy taking WIP pics so here are some. I also use them at school for display and to help explain to the kids.


----------



## stevebuk (8 Jan 2011)

rich, what a lovely bowl, you will have to bring it over on your next visit, good finish, lovely grain and nice and deep, perfect..


----------



## Blister (8 Jan 2011)

It always amazes me how natures beauty reveals itself when we turn a item 

Just as in this lovely deep bowl , well done =D>


----------



## skeetoids (8 Jan 2011)

That is a beauty!


----------



## johnny.t. (9 Jan 2011)

Very nice shaped bowl there Rich and the ripple in the Ash is gorgeous 8) A good WIP, don't worry about them being 'old hat' everyone loves a WIP  

The Makita radio is just showing off though...........


----------



## richburrow (9 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys
Hahahaahha JT
I was just showing what I used. 
The radio is as important for the job as the gouge :lol: :lol:


----------



## skeetoids (9 Jan 2011)

Hi Rich,

Had another look at this piece and I really do like it a lot.

Love the before finish and after finish pics, amazing how it changes the wood.

Would you mind telling what size the blank was?

Great work.

Lee.


----------



## richburrow (9 Jan 2011)

Hello Lee
It was an unusually deep blank 10"dia by 6"ish deep.
Ash is a joy to turn, and smells nice  
Rich


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jan 2011)

Yet another lovely looking piece of timber Rich,and very nicely turned and finished  
I have some Ash logs i just hope they turn out as nice as this piece.
Did you turn this piece on the right hand side of the lathe :?: 
I like your piccy frames too.That would be a nice little project for your students


----------



## skeetoids (9 Jan 2011)

Thanks Rich :wink:


----------



## richburrow (15 Jan 2011)

Having ago with PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is the first step towards one of my ideas, just a test, see what you think


----------



## johnny.t. (15 Jan 2011)

Ha ha, thats way cool Rich 8) Splat!! Have fun with the paint, it opens up another dimension in turning  

Johnny


----------



## myturn (15 Jan 2011)

Lovely ash bowl.

What's the bog-roll for? :lol:


----------



## callumlovatt (15 Jan 2011)

interesting splodge there. Nice 2 see you trying something different.


----------



## richburrow (15 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys  

This is not turning and not done in the shed, however it is a bowl none the less.











I had an epic fail in the shed tonight, flying spinning Elm (hammer) 
Hopfully I will have time to re turn it tomorrow evening. Hope you are all having a good weekend.
Rich


----------



## Blister (15 Jan 2011)

richburrow":2r3lkrl5 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> This is not turning and not done in the shed, however it is a bowl none the less.
> 
> ...



Rich , can you set the record straight on this one :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## richburrow (15 Jan 2011)

No
That one has played its last dance
:lol:


----------



## skeetoids (16 Jan 2011)

Hi Rich,

For the 'record', this piece just isn't hitting the right 'note' for me, I can see you're 'playing around' with a new idea but it just doesn't 'sing' to me like your other work.

What speed did you turn this at by the way, 900BPM!!!

(hammer) (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jan 2011)

How hot is it in your shed Rich :shock: 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## stevebuk (16 Jan 2011)

no need for a song and dance about it Rich, definitely different.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mike s (16 Jan 2011)

nice turnings!
a bit of an odd question but what chuck do you use?


----------



## richburrow (16 Jan 2011)

hahahahah
you are all a set of jokers  

Sorry Paul I didn't see you question, I do all my bowls on the left hand side, no lathe bed to get in the way.

Mike I use a Patriot and have Aminster K10?? I think, only use that for the button jaws, long nose jaws and some small jaws.
Patriot is my favorite of the two.

Had another go at last nights fail and made a right mess of it, I will post a pic of the even more Epic Fail later. Shame because it was a lovely piece of wood. Still I have learnt what not to do next time :shock:


----------



## richburrow (16 Jan 2011)

Here is the top part of a doomed bowl.
Shame, lovely piece of wood.
The final mistake was going through the side, that is how it goes sometimes, hopefully back out in the shed on Thursday to turn out a successful one.

I know what went wrong and I suppose that is the important lesson.

The woodworker who has never made a mistake has never made anything.


----------



## cambournepete (17 Jan 2011)

richburrow":1wch0e24 said:


> Having ago with PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the first step towards one of my ideas, just a test, see what you think


Not keen.
You've a lovely piece of wood there and I think the splodge ruins it.
Sorry.


----------



## richburrow (17 Jan 2011)

Thats fine Pete, it is nice to get different peoples opinions  
Rich


----------



## CHJ (17 Jan 2011)

Must admit I was not over enthusiastic about the "Splatter" *©, *not because of the design concept, I think that's novel and would look great on a less figured or even an unevenly figured or blemished piece, just think it's a shame to cover up such great figuring.


----------



## richburrow (22 Jan 2011)

Nearly SHEDTIME


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Jan 2011)

I like the idea but I'm with Chas and would prefer to see it on a piece of bland sycamore or beech. Keep going for it as I think it is a really novel idea, could work with pyro or carving as well?

Pete


----------



## skeetoids (22 Jan 2011)

Hi Rich,

No problem with the splodge at all, it is very neat and well executed. However, I think you should cover the whole piece in splodges, so that the reamining grain in between all the splodges creates it's own random pattern. I can visualise this in my mind and I bet it would work well.

I have a platter I made a while back and I may try this on it, put my money where my mouth is so to speak!  

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## richburrow (22 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the feedback on the splat, all of your opinions on any of my stuff is warmly received  

More mess made, I am planning to have a good clear up tomorrow when the rest of the gang are off to russian club, she is trying to find things for me to do around the house, I am resisting!!!!

Burr Elm










Brazilian rosewood


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jan 2011)

Couple of crackers their Rich  
Love the Elm and the two colours on the Rosewood one.
Pity you didn't enter the comp.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2011)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: You and your ***@ !* wood stash, it ain't fair, too much of an advantage on the glitz stakes before you put gouge to blank.


----------



## richburrow (22 Jan 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

:wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Jan 2011)

I agree it is a terrible shame you aren't in the competition Rich. I am so very sorry about it. :twisted: 

Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (23 Jan 2011)

CHJ":3a4llrgb said:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: You and your ***@ !* wood stash......................



Thats exactly what I thought!!

Thats lovely work Rich, two beautiful bowls 8) Two outstanding bits of timber 8) 
Good to see you've taken the mounting evidence off the bases,makes all the difference  

JT


----------



## skeetoids (23 Jan 2011)

Hi Rich,

Both of these bowls are very beautiful indeed.

The removal of chucking evidence from both pieces works very well indeed.

The Elm bowl is drop dead gorg, I actually like the underside of the bowl more, excellent rounded shape and looks like a major touchy feely!

What is this business about the comp btw!?!? Are you not taking part? Why?

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## callumlovatt (23 Jan 2011)

WOW!! they're stunners 
love the contrast between heart wood and sapwod on the brazilian rosewood bowl.


----------



## Doug B (23 Jan 2011)

As usual Rich two lovely looking bowls in some beautiful timber. =D> =D> 


I`m presuming the shed is a little less "crowded" than the last time i saw it :lol: :lol: 


I`m getting a bit more motivated & have re-started making my vac chuck, if you & mad dog fancy an evening out  


Best wishes.


Doug.


----------



## richburrow (23 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys, these two have turned out nicely.
Sounds good Doug we should sort it out soon, week after next?

I have been fitting the vari speed conversion to my lathe today (MILES are you out there.)
It is a finger squashingly painful job.
The wiring side couldn't be easier, clear basic instructions that are a breeze to follow.

Problems / headaches / finger squashers
- getting the old motor out
- getting the pulley off the old motor
- fitting the new motor in

As you are struggling to this on your own you are thinking this would be better with two people. In fact two people would not make it any better the space you have to play with is tight. 

It is done and sounds fantastic!!!!!! Very quiet

However my 240 motor has a 19mm bore and the new 3 phase motor has 5/8th bore. So no more turning until I either buy a new one or go down to Glos and strip out my other lathe. 

Looking on the bright side I should use this as a chance to really sort out the shed. I have recently bought a compresser for grit blasting, with the air gun attachment I blew the whole shed out with the windows and doors open. It looked like a sandstorm  I had the power cap on as it was all the fine nasty stuff that hangs about. 

I will keep you all informed with progress, I am itching to get back turning already


----------



## stevebuk (23 Jan 2011)

Rich beautiful bowls once again, and you know what i'm gonna say about when you come over next, yep, bring em with you.
hope to see you soon, and we will go over and torment douy too.


----------



## richburrow (19 Apr 2011)

Some pens


----------



## stevebuk (19 Apr 2011)

very nice Rich, you just need to learn to write :lol: now...


----------



## richburrow (20 Apr 2011)

hahahahahhaah you are on thin ice mad dog.
Just 25 to go, will be on the case on Thursday


----------



## Leo (20 Apr 2011)

All very nice Rich, I love that snake wood.............all I got is Pepper wood and Pine............. #-o , but lots of Sun though 8)


----------



## richburrow (21 Apr 2011)

Thanks Leo, not had much time lately but am trying to get back into it  

Some more pens


----------



## CHJ (21 Apr 2011)

Well it's one way of getting rid of some of that Pent up energy.


----------



## stevebuk (21 Apr 2011)

enough of the practice now Rich, you can start the task now..


----------



## richburrow (22 Apr 2011)

hahahahah
All we need to do is put you two together and we have got 2010s two Ronnies
:lol: :lol:


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Apr 2011)

Rich, have you got 'pen madness'? I think I would have by now with a batch that big!!! :lol: 

Oh, they look pretty good too 8)


----------



## richburrow (23 Apr 2011)

Hello JT, I had a good time with the batch, still a few more to go. I like that style of working, when you have all the blanks glued up and you are ready to go, turning 20 in one hit is great fun. Music on and think about nothing else, fantastic  !!!!!!! 

This was a satisfying little project today


----------



## johnny.t. (23 Apr 2011)

Ha, no way Rich, I had a big(ish) batch of pens the xmas before last and got so fed up with them I haven't been able to make one since, despite having 20 odd kits in the shed!!! Mind you I've foolishly agreed to do a craft fair in June so I guess I'll have to make half a dozen or so up :lol: The music is a must when turning, you got to get it up nice and loud 8) 

Mallet looks great BTW  I've been meaning to make one for myself for ages and not got round to it(like so many other things :lol: )


----------



## gus3049 (24 Apr 2011)

Music music music!! Great but how?

If I wear earphones, I can't hear what the wood is doing properly and despite having a reasonable dust extraction system, any standard pair of speakers is going to clog up PDQ.

What do you use?


----------



## chrisbaker42 (24 Apr 2011)

how about waterproof speakers that can be used in showers etc or outdoor speakers that are pretty well sealed and could be simply vacuumed off.


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Apr 2011)

I use the car radio we had in our caravan and along with 4 car speakers I got quadrafoniks.. The speakers are angled in their boxes and when nailed onto the wall they face downwards. No problems at all with them 8) 8) 8) 

And he shal have music where ever he goes. Nostaliia Radio, lots of French and English old stuff, great!


----------



## richburrow (24 Apr 2011)

I use one of those Makita site radios, tough as old boots and has a great sound. Radio or plug in the ipod and off you go.


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Apr 2011)

Yeh but does it give you surround-sound quadrifonickers man? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (24 Apr 2011)

Jonzjob":12wco01j said:


> Yeh but does it give you surround-sound quadrifonickers man? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Oh Gawd - anuver wun wivout ears.

Dat quadrafingie stuff was outre in the 60's and is still rubbish now!

All you need is two Quad ESL's and a good Valve amp and that is music - however, probably not the best idea near the lathe. I'll see if I can find TWO car speakers or something similar. I only have two ears!


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Apr 2011)

"Warning to Purists: Despite certain qualities about the ESL-63 speakers which you will probably like, Quad equipment is not designed primarily for audiophiles, but for serious-music (call that "classical") listeners who play records more for musical enjoyment than for the sound. Quad's loudspeakers do not reproduce very deep bass and will not play at aurally traumatizing volume levels, and Quad's preamplifier is compromised through the addition of tone controls and filters, all for the purpose of making old, mediocre, and/or worn recordings sound as listenable as possible. "

I think that says it all? And there were I thinking that they were real mains powered speakers. The ones with a mains powered electro magnet!! Powerful stuff!

I two only got too ears, but when I move from one part of my workshop to another I still get the sterio as they are set diagonally! Clevur ehh?


----------



## gus3049 (24 Apr 2011)

Jonzjob":3ifme4tg said:


> "Warning to Purists: Despite certain qualities about the ESL-63 speakers which you will probably like, Quad equipment is not designed primarily for audiophiles, but for serious-music (call that "classical") listeners who play records more for musical enjoyment than for the sound. Quad's loudspeakers do not reproduce very deep bass and will not play at aurally traumatizing volume levels, and Quad's preamplifier is compromised through the addition of tone controls and filters, all for the purpose of making old, mediocre, and/or worn recordings sound as listenable as possible. "
> 
> I think that says it all? And there were I thinking that they were real mains powered speakers. The ones with a mains powered electro magnet!! Powerful stuff!
> 
> I two only got too ears, but when I move from one part of my workshop to another I still get the sterio as they are set diagonally! Clevur ehh?


Wot a load of old toffee!!

For a start ESL 63's are rubbish - I use the proper ones from 1957. When use properly on decent stands the base is more than adequate especially when used with a nice Quake sub woofer. Passive pre-amps are rather useful if tone controls are not your thing. As a guitar maker, I know what they sound like and the Quads sound the same - accurate sound means real musical enjoyment. If its real how can you not enjoy it? Transistors of course are for computers not for amplifiers.

My wife is into heavy metal and such stuff as well as the 'purer' forms that I tend towards and we both happily listen to pop, blues, jazz etc. She LURVES the ESL57's and the old Leak valve amp. In our bedroom is her old system - a zillion watts per channel (as opposed to my eight) Huge JBL's that can move the house ten feet when the amp switches on and they sit sadly ignored 'cos she's downstairs bopping to the Quads.

I can't help but feel a slight veering off thread topic here


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Apr 2011)

I use ear buds wiv me iPod Touch :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (25 Apr 2011)

Jonzjob":9kunnqvw said:


> I use ear buds wiv me iPod Touch :mrgreen:


Hmmm,

Apple lossless is just about reasonable for me now I'm deaf!

The wife who has the ears of a bat (best not I think) can just about put up with CD, hates ANY compressed format and prefers, like all sensible people, the sound of vinyl - and I've heard all the arguments from audio engineers about why she shouldn't, which is why they are still trying to invent something better than CD of course! The human ear may not, in theory register anything outside the frequency range of CD but there are things the old brain registers that might just not be measurable, especially after a good bottle of red.


----------



## stevebuk (1 May 2011)

right then Rich, i'll get it back on topic here as this is a thread about YOUR work and not about the quality of bleeding speakers. 

Love it rich, after doing all the pens i bet it was a welcome change. well done..


----------

